# Placidichromis Milomo - Super VC10



## Hambuna (May 13, 2007)

Anybody have any experience of keeping this large Super Sized, Super Lipped Fish?

Been offered a sole Large 7" Male for next to nothing, however don't want to disturb the dynamic of my display aquarium. Where I currently was going with Fossorochromis Rostratus as the only LARGE HAP species (Getting impatient =Fed Up waiting there are 3x 7"plus fish none of which show any glimpses of colour-Maybe hybrids?) So maybe a change of tact towards the P.Milomo?

In view of it's size is it highly likely to predate on 2" Aulonocara Juvies?
What is its temperament in general?
The fish still has a bit of barring, with some blue colouration - Would you expect a true Milomo to be fully coloured at this size ie Blue,purple-ish and orange hues on its flank
Any pics of fish you have kept rather than library pictures would be appreciated

Sorry for all the questions, I have read all the gumf available on web but there is nothing like actual experience of fellow enthusiasts who have kept the fish in question


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

Don't give up on those fossies just yet. I had a male that went 18 months sub dominant then at 9" colored right up and grew almost overnight to 12". You might have three girls there but ride it out a bit longer to be sure.

Don't have any experience with the super vc-10 so sorry I cannot offer any info.


----------



## gmoney88 (Oct 25, 2005)

I kept VC-10's before, and they are an awesome fish. As far as agressiveness, they can be pretty disruptive but nothing out of the ordinary. I would say they are pretty similar to a Venustus in temperament. This fish will usually keep the bars unless it is the top dog in the tank or mating. I wouldn't be too worried about him eating your peacocks, but every fish is different.


----------



## mokujin22 (Jan 19, 2010)

I have a pair in my big mostly male tank. Male is about 8" and female is about 7". No real aggression from the dude, but he is not the largest fish in the tank.

Your peacocks will be safe for sure. They have relatively small mouths for their body size, cmapred to other haps their size. In nature, they use the big lips as a gasket to suck small fry/small bugs out from in between cracks between rocks. Because they do not do have to do this in an aquarium, they do not develop the giant lips that one in the wild would have.

A slow grower, but one of my favorite haps for sure. Definitely a good pickup for "next to nothing." A 7" P. milomo is at least 18-24 months old.


----------



## drexel187 (Dec 22, 2010)

I have 3 Milomo around 5" in the same tank as about 10 peacocks ranging from 2-5" and I haven't had any issues. They seem to mind their own business.



gmoney88 said:


> I kept VC-10's before, and they are an awesome fish. As far as agressiveness, they can be pretty disruptive but nothing out of the ordinary. I would say they are pretty similar to a Venustus in temperament. This fish will usually keep the bars unless it is the top dog in the tank or mating. I wouldn't be too worried about him eating your peacocks, but every fish is different.


What size is this guy Gmoney? Mine arent showing any adult color yet...


----------



## gmoney88 (Oct 25, 2005)

drexel187 said:


> I have 3 Milomo around 5" in the same tank as about 10 peacocks ranging from 2-5" and I haven't had any issues. They seem to mind their own business.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This guy was about 9 inches at the time. He started showing color when he was about 5 inches though. He was the dominant male in the tank and I had a few females for him at the time. I have since gave him to a friend, but I am thinking about starting another group soon.


----------



## drexel187 (Dec 22, 2010)

Awesome, thx! Cheers


----------

